# Any trance lovers out there?



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you ever use tunein radio? Currently listening to the DI.fm Trance channel and its banging 

Check it out

http://tunein.com/radio/DI-Trance-s50996/


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

i listen to it sometimes during workout but mainly deep house atm


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Love trance mate listen to it in the gym.

Armin's State of Trance is quality.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Listening now, good spot!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

If anyone got any tech house mixes, shoot 'em this way!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

reps for link....love trance, depressing cause theres nopt many good trance clubs about


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Justin Cider said:


> If anyone got any tech house mixes, shoot 'em this way!


I download all my mix;s off there mate put em straight onto mp3 player happy days


__
https://soundcloud.com/groups%2Ftechno-tech-house-house-mixes


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I download all my mix;s off there mate put em straight onto mp3 player happy days
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/groups%2Ftechno-tech-house-house-mixes


Legend! Reps!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Can't workout without trance!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Slave to the RAVE

Dance for Life

You get the meaning


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mark_08 said:


> Love trance mate listen to it in the gym.
> 
> Armin's State of Trance is quality.


Beat me to it, was just about to say the same.. thats what I train to.. 2007 is the best imo. Any recommendations that come close to this album? (I've got all his albums from 2005) just after anything else anywhere near as good?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

barsnack said:


> reps for link....love trance, depressing cause theres nopt many good trance clubs about


Agreed mate - I really miss the old trance from Slinky's and Shindig  Looking forward to going for some Goa Psy Trance in India hopefully this year or next again


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

OP... cheers for the Radio link! :cool2:


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> OP... cheers for the Radio link! :cool2:


No problem buddy!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

durhamlad said:


> Agreed mate - I really miss the old trance from Slinky's and Shindig  Looking forward to going for some Goa Psy Trance in India hopefully this year or next again


Lov'in this radio station... can you recommend me a cd album that if full of these tracks like this?

I normally buy all mine from Play.com


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> Lov'in this radio station... can you recommend me a cd album that if full of these tracks like this?
> 
> I normally buy all mine from Play.com


Check out this dudes albums hes brilliant! 

http://www.arminvanbuuren.com/discography/


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Also check out the newsgroups for Andreas Mazza - Trance Evolution if you cant Ill grab them and add them to a uk-m dropbox folder  Hes awesome too


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Feel the need to ask a silly question.... so prepare yourselves! Is there any way of recording this radio station to mp3 and saving to my desktop? (then onto my mp3 player)


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> Feel the need to ask a silly question.... so prepare yourselves! Is theer any way of recording this radio station to mp3 and saving to my desktop?


Have u got an iphone or android phone? You can buy the tune in radio premium app and record it direct to your phone


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

durhamlad said:


> Check out this dudes albums hes brilliant!
> 
> http://www.arminvanbuuren.com/discography/


Cheers mate... but he's the reason I luv this trance stuff.. (that I've listened to over and over) I've got loads of his albums :thumbup1: just wondering who else has anything out thats as good?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Agreed mate - I really miss the old trance from *Slinky's *and Shindig  Looking forward to going for some Goa Psy Trance in India hopefully this year or next again


as in Slinkys peephouse leeds..used to go every weekend, only lived across the room, one of the best clubs ive ever been in...pills were everywere, good times


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

durhamlad said:


> Have u got an iphone or android phone? You can buy the tune in radio premium app and record it direct to your phone


Yeh...I've got the Galaxy S2 ..cool. I'll try that.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> Cheers mate... but he's the reason I luv this trance stuff.. (that I've listened to over and over) I've got loads of his albums :thumbup1: just wondering who else has anything out thats as good?


Dash Berlin

Jorn Van Deynhoven

Orjan Nilsen

Markus Schulz

Saander Van Doorn


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

barsnack said:


> as in Slinkys peephouse leeds..used to go every weekend, only lived across the room, one of the best clubs ive ever been in...pills were everywere, good times


Nah mate Slinky at the Operahouse in Bournemouth when I was based down there. The original Slinky nights  Was awesome and the chicks in bodypaint and angel wings were unreal  I was normally off my box on pills and poppers lol I was thin back then I never drank beer haha


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Heres another one for you http://tunein.com/topic/?topicId=39913258


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

http://djandreamazza.podomatic.com/


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Trance is class, I listen to it on mixcloud which is very good.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

http://www.mixcloud.com/annalisa-dj/annalisa-progressive-trance-warm-up-mix/

I think that's class.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Trance is class, I listen to it on mixcloud which is very good.


i got this dance track in my head,and wont shift lol.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

How's the form Mal, how are things are you still flat out training, go into that mixcloud


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> How's the form Mal, how are things are you still flat out training, go into that mixcloud


im good mate,works overtaken training atm so just cruising along in 2nd gear! how are you dude.

ive got heart burn it woke me up,so back on here for a bit lol


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> im good mate,works overtaken training atm so just cruising along in 2nd gear! how are you dude.
> 
> ive got heart burn it woke me up,so back on here for a bit lol


I'm not too bad thanks, I have to get another operation on another in grown hair this will be my fourth time and there's no training going on, and don't talk to about heartburn I have it now and I have no Nexium left


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I'm not too bad thanks, I have to get another operation on another in grown hair this will be my fourth time and there's no training going on, and don't talk to about heartburn I have it now and I have no Nexium left


heartburn sucks,i eat to much before bed:lol: i just downed a load of bicarb..


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> heartburn sucks,i eat to much before bed:lol: i just downed a load of bicarb..


I once told my gp I did bicarb and he told me to knock it in the head as it will ruin the lining of my stomach so haven't since plus I dont have any lol or I would, its spice food that kills me

Laying in bed here and the acid reflux is serious


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I once told my gp I did bicarb and he told me to knock it in the head as it will ruin the lining of my stomach so haven't since plus I dont have any lol or I would, its spice food that kills me
> 
> Laying in bed here and the acid reflux is serious


Hmm what happened to the trance!   lol


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> http://www.mixcloud.com/annalisa-dj/annalisa-progressive-trance-warm-up-mix/
> 
> I think that's class.


I'm not gonna be able to go to sleep tonight, awesome tracks.. wont be able to turn this off now! lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I once told my gp I did bicarb and he told me to knock it in the head as it will ruin the lining of my stomach so haven't since plus I dont have any lol or I would, its spice food that kills me
> 
> Laying in bed here and the acid reflux is serious


drink a load of vinegar that will sort it out......


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> I'm not gonna be able to go to sleep tonight, awesome tracks.. wont be able to turn this off now! lol


Just the intro alone makes your hair stand up on the back of your neck!  The oooosssshhhh bass!  Love it


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

durhamlad said:


> Hmm what happened to the trance!   lol


 :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

this is the song thats on in the gym all the fvckin time,its brainwashing me...


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

durhamlad said:


> Hmm what happened to the trance!   lol


Sorry got a bit off track, progressive trance is where its at :thumbup:


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

My ear drums are getting progressively belted by http://www.mixcloud.com/annalisa-dj/annalisa-progressive-trance-warm-up-mix/ the bass haha minty!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Bulk1 said:


> I'm not gonna be able to go to sleep tonight, awesome tracks.. wont be able to turn this off now! lol


She is very good and that whole set is class from start to finish I have already listened to it a few times and see when I have a drink in me it's just unreal music.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

mal said:


> this is the song thats on in the gym all the fvckin time,its brainwashing me...


Oh dear mate! Youre being brainwashed by the chavs! Sorry I work in a gym and this damn track is on every hour on the playlist! Driving me nuts haha!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

durhamlad said:


> My ear drums are getting progressively belted by http://www.mixcloud.com/annalisa-dj/annalisa-progressive-trance-warm-up-mix/ the bass haha minty!


The first time I heard it I was drinking and it was brilliant really thumping


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

durhamlad said:


> Oh dear mate! Youre being brainwashed by the chavs! Sorry I work in a gym and this damn track is on every hour on the playlist! Driving me nuts haha!


its sh1t,ruins my focus before the big set lol!! i like all the old gatecrasher stuff,,binary finary an all that,,,good club back

in the day.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

mal said:


> its sh1t,ruins my focus before the big set lol!! i like all the old gatecrasher stuff,,binary finary an all that,,,good club back
> 
> in the day.


Those were the days mate  . Mainstream stuff these days is ****!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> its sh1t,ruins my focus before the big set lol!! i like all the old gatecrasher stuff,,binary finary an all that,,,good club back
> 
> in the day.


Binary finary and energy 52 my all time favourite two, and I still to this day listen to them 15 years later and they sound the same as they did back then.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Damn those beats are beautiful!

Cheers for the linky http://www.mixcloud.com/annalisa-dj/annalisa-progressive-trance-warm-up-mix/


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> http://www.mixcloud.com/annalisa-dj/annalisa-progressive-trance-warm-up-mix/
> 
> I think that's class.


Class mix buddy! 

Is there anyway to download it?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

durhamlad said:


> Damn those beats are beautiful!
> 
> Cheers for the linky http://www.mixcloud.com/annalisa-dj/annalisa-progressive-trance-warm-up-mix/


It's just good music :beer:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

durhamlad said:


> Class mix buddy!
> 
> Is there anyway to download it?


No probs and I'm not too sure about downloading it, maybe do a Google search see if one of those file sharing sites would have it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Binary finary and energy 52 my all time favourite two, and I still to this day listen to them 15 years later and they sound the same as they did back then.


they sound even better now compared to alot of stuff i hear tbh,i think its like most music its all been done and

nothing sounds new anymore,i think its time for heavymetal and rock to make a return!!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> they sound even better now compared to alot of stuff i hear tbh,i think its like most music its all been done and
> 
> nothing sounds new anymore,i think its time for heavymetal and rock to make a return!!


You can keep the heavy metal Mal you can have that all to yourself lol


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> She is very good and that whole set is class from start to finish I have already listened to it a few times and see when I have a drink in me it's just unreal music.


One after another.. best selection I've heard for ages.. and its all fresh stuff I havent listened to before, cant beat it.. would love to have this on a cd.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> You can keep the heavy metal Mal you can have that all to yourself lol


imagine how big them tunes would be on them massive planets:lol:


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh bugger my chuffing cheesy wotsits! Trainspotting Born Slippy remix at 41mins! You sir are a legend! @Lousy_Bastard


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Bulk1 said:


> One after another.. best selection I've heard for ages.. and its all fresh stuff I havent listened to before, cant beat it.. would love to have this on a cd.


Isnt it just, same as me never heard it but have a lot since lol I'm listening to it now to see what all the hype is about but now i remember lol, its just thumping, makesyou smile.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> imagine how big them tunes would be on them massive planets:lol:


lmao ha ha


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

durhamlad said:


> Oh bugger my chuffing cheesy wotsits! Trainspotting Born Slippy remix at 41mins! You sir are a legend! @Lousy_Bastard


I noticed that too the first time i heard it, thanks for the ledge part lol


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

im downloading it as we speak onto my phone


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Isnt it just, same as me never heard it but have a lot since lol I'm listening to it now to see what all the hype is about but now i remember lol, its just thumping, makesyou smile.


That's exactly what it is... Smile music, if you cant smile to this, you need help! lol


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

Been addicted since 97. Some spine tingling tunes out there.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Bulk1 said:


> That's exactly what it is... Smile music, if you cant smile to this, you need help! lol


I wish i hadnt turned it on im at 15.07 and im stuck listening to it now, download firefox for android then go to firefox android addons then look for an addon called flash video downloader it will be under most popular then when your playing the music there is a big blue arrow at the bottom of the page hit that and its a straight download to your fone.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> I wish i hadnt turned it on im at 15.07 and im stuck listening to it now, download firefox for android then go to firefox android addons then look for an addon called flash video downloader it will be under most popular then when your playing the music there is a big blue arrow at the bottom of the page hit that and its a straight download to your fone.


lol.. I was planning on going to get some zzz's at 1am! at 52min 17 left. Too good to turn it off.

(cool, I'll download that tommz)


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Bulk1 said:


> lol.. I was planning on going to get some zzz's at 1am! at 52min 17 left. Too good to turn it off.
> 
> (cool, I'll download that tommz)


It's proper music. :beer:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

I have it downloaded 25% to my fone can listen to it anywhere.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thought I just heard a Jumbo jet taking off over the top of this... but it's a gale force wind just trying to pull my roof off outside! lol

Right....last track! this ones gonna be the grande finale!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Bulk1 said:


> Thought I just heard a Jumbo jet taking off over the top of this... but it's a gale force wind just trying to pull my roof off outside! lol


If you can hear the wind your music isn't loud enough turn it up to 11 lol, the weather is the same over here.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> If you can hear the wind your music isn't loud enough turn it up to 11 lol, the weather is the same over here.


 There will be plenty of days to throw the dial round to the 'too loud' setting.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Bulk1 said:


> Beat me to it, was just about to say the same.. thats what I train to.. 2007 is the best imo. Any recommendations that come close to this album? (I've got all his albums from 2005) just after anything else anywhere near as good?


Yeah mate the old days were good, I listen to most episodes they do it weekly download them from kick ass torrents.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Trance around the world with above and beyond!! Love it!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Love it, the new euphoric 2013 album is amazing


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

HANDS IN THE AIR CREW!!!


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Really looking forward to finishing work and getting some of these downloaded!!

Top thread OP!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hmmmm I might need to get my external Hard Drive with the 500gigs of music which I have, a lot of it being Trance.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Always listen to trance in the gym.Used to be right into hard house/hard style/hard trance when i was younger and used to eat pills like smarties.Prefer a bit more 'euphoric' than hard these days.Bryan Kearney and John O'Callaghan both have good sets for download on soundcloud.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Always listen to trance in the gym.Used to be right into hard house/hard style/hard trance when i was younger and used to eat pills like smarties.Prefer a bit more 'euphoric' than hard these days.Bryan Kearney and John O'Callaghan both have good sets for download on soundcloud.


Hardhouse has always been and will be my favourite but I can always appreciate a good trance set, especially older stuff.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hardhouse has always been and will be my favourite but I can always appreciate a good trance set, especially older stuff.


Lol I used to love the Tidy Boys and Tony de Vit(still do).Rank 1-Airwave,though commercial,still gives me goosebumps at the breakdown.Remember the first tape(yes tape) I bought,Dj Sakin and Friends-Protect your Mind(Braveheart theme) haha.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Lol I used to love the Tidy Boys and Tony de Vit(still do).Rank 1-Airwave,though commercial,still gives me goosebumps at the breakdown.Remember the first tape(yes tape) I bought,Dj Sakin and Friends-Protect your Mind(Braveheart theme) haha.


Hahaha, Tidy Weekender 2 - The Tidy boys is still a set I listen to quite regularly.

Rank 1 is brilliant, likewise its one of them tunes that gives me goosebumps when I hear it. Was off my trolley at Magna back in 2007 and PVD dropped that track, fvcking hell was it good and I made it even better with a big sniff of a popper,lol.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Trance around the world with above and beyond!! Love it!!


Above and Beyond are deadly i love oceanic


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Can't stand it - I offer nothing to this thread. As you were......


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

benno_2010 said:


> Can't stand it - I offer nothing to this thread. As you were......


lol thanks :beer:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The Gareth Emery podcast is free and definitely worth a download


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> lol thanks :beer:


no problem


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

k3z said:


> Really looking forward to finishing work and getting some of these downloaded!!
> 
> Top thread OP!


If you can try to download Miami or Den Bosch State of Trance 600 Dash Berlin set mate. Banging


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ney one for Creamfields this year, go every year, some class sets at it each year, Mark Schartz has smashed it last 2 years


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

ITunes has hours and hours of free podcasts by all the top trance guys and girls for free!!

Its a win win situation


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

lukeee said:


> ITunes has hours and hours of free podcasts by all the top trance guys and girls for free!!
> 
> Its a win win situation


This. Exactly what I was thiking.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats that place where everyone dresses up in white?

From what I was told.. most of the people that go there are just rich kids that dont give a toss about the music.. just wanna hang out to look cool.


----------



## maxiraw2 (Jun 5, 2012)

For uplifting trance you have to look to the likes of:

John O'Callaghan

Bryan Kearney

John Askew

Paul Oakenfold

Manuel Le Saux

Ferry Taylor

Paul Webster

Arctic Moon

Giuseppe Ottaviani

Ben Nicky

Photographer

Sneijder

For those more into the more melodic 132-138 stuff:

Armin Van Buuren

Markus Schulz

Andy Moor

Ferry Corsten

Greg Downey

Ben Gold

Mark Eteson

For those that haven't got a clue:

Post 2008 Tiesto

Post 2010 Above & Beyond

Gareth Emery

Dash Berlin


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Bulk1 said:


> Whats that place where everyone dresses up in white?
> 
> From what I was told.. most of the people that go there are just rich kids that dont give a toss about the music.. just wanna hang out to look cool.


Sounds like pacha to me, i know there is a new massive hanger place out there that trumps them all, guy i spoke to not long ago said it's by far the best venue out there.

Love trance, but it has to be progressive or at least decent, none of this cheesy chav crap will do.

My phones, and my portable amp is my little trance rig, nothing touches this little rig even my home hifi.

Anyway here's a few examples of what i like, nice mixcloud link btw.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dazzza said:


> Sounds like pacha to me, i know there is a new massive hanger place out there that trumps them all, guy i spoke to not long ago said it's by far the best venue out there.


 Thanks, This is the one I meant... one for the rich kids to get it movin in the crocket and tubs white slip ons.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Bulk1 said:


> Thanks, This is the one I meant... one for the rich kids to get it movin in the crocket and tubs white slip ons.


Nice so that venue just tours around then?


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dazzza said:


> Nice so that venue just tours around then?


Yeah.. it's a different venue each year from what I have seen clips of.. Venue looks awesome.. but not sure if it stands up to the quality of sounds I've been hearing lately...(or Armin) or my kinda thing, I dont like repetitive non stop/same thing for 20 minutes at a time. The tickets cost a fortune as well.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

^ But on the plus side all the girls look hot as hell! so might be worth it.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Bulk1 said:


> Yeah.. it's a different venue each year from what I have seen clips of.. Venue looks awesome.. but not sure if it stands up to the quality of sounds I've been hearing lately...(or Armin) or my kinda thing, I dont like repetitive non stop/same thing for 20 minutes at a time. The tickets cost a fortune as well.


That's why i love progressive, you get an awesome build up then go all nuts for a couple minutes or so, no problem with it being repetitive as it doesn't drag out like some do.

Would have loved to see armin, i was at global a few years back only he decided that year not to go, so eddie haliwell was there, and he did a decent job though im not house mad.

Funny as fcuk when the judge came on only to see half the tent walk out 

Brb - Have an awesome pic of me painted up as a tiger, bear in mind this was pre gym days so be gentle :tongue:

Here we go, top asian lass did this, she was working with action aid, anyway wasn't fussed just fancied a new paint job 

Funny seeing maxi jazz do a double take on stage, when he saw my mug


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

For the house fans out there, can upload the actual cd if you want.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Justin Cider said:


> HANDS IN THE AIR CREW!!!


tons of mix's on here mate, all downloadable got a few off there today for gym


__
https://soundcloud.com/groups%2Fdeep-tech-house-mixes-tracklisted


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Love vocal trance, hard to beat

After hours fm is good for trance 24/7


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Currently fallen in love with stine grove.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

ASOT 619 is a banging episode one of the best I heard in a while.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> Whats that place where everyone dresses up in white?
> 
> From what I was told.. most of the people that go there are just rich kids that dont give a toss about the music.. just wanna hang out to look cool.


Sensation White


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not a huge fan of trance but used to love this when it first came out:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

http://www.mixcloud.com/annalisa-dj/intensity-high-velocity-trance-mix-april-2013/


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Still loving stine grove, but here's a couple more.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

TRANCE 4 LIFE!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Can't beat it :thumbup1:


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

GAIA's set at Miami Ultra Music Festival is class.

Ahmed Romel is coming up with some amazing uplifting tracks.

I used to download A state of trance every week but haven't got access to computer at the moment, is there any way to download to I phone and then maybe to I pod?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

More into spx


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Trance is long dead


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

ASOC5 said:


> Trance is long dead


Really? I've been into it for years and there's lots of great new trance being released every week


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Mark_08 said:


> GAIA's set at Miami Ultra Music Festival is class.
> 
> Ahmed Romel is coming up with some amazing uplifting tracks.
> 
> I used to download A state of trance every week but haven't got access to computer at the moment, is there any way to download to I phone and then maybe to I pod?


Just download the podcast app on your iPhone and sub to ASOT


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Just download the podcast app on your iPhone and sub
> 
> to ASOT


Thanks fella.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Really? I've been into it for years and there's lots of great new trance being released every week


How many years is years? show me one new "trance" track that is actually trance and not some EDM abomination.

When Gatecrasher burned down Trance was coming to the last of its better years when GodsKitchen shut its doors it had long seen its best days


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Was anyone at the Manchester Albert Hall on Easter sunday?

Sasha delivered an unbelievable set, more deep house but it was just an unreal gig.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

ASOC5 said:


> How many years is years? show me one new "trance" track that is actually trance and not some EDM abomination.
> 
> When Gatecrasher burned down Trance was coming to the last of its better years when GodsKitchen shut its doors it had long seen its best days


Above and Beyond and Armin Van Buuren still doing some decent trance stuff. I kinda see your point though it seems every second song out is some collaboration with Tiny Tempah and Calvin Harris or Pitbull and david guetta lol How pitbull has made a career as a musician I dont know


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

ASOC5 said:


> How many years is years? show me one new "trance" track that is actually trance and not some EDM abomination.
> 
> When Gatecrasher burned down Trance was coming to the last of its better years when GodsKitchen shut its doors it had long seen its best days


Forgot to mention Cosmic Gate are still kicking around with some decent stuff.

Dont give up on Trance just yet lol


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Dont give up on Trance just yet lol


Tastes in music have long since changed still enjoy the odd reminis every now and again but not my cup of tea anymore, last trance event i went to was years ago 6hr PVD set


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Love trance... Armin Van Buuren is awesome and listen to his albums most evenings :thumb:

Takes me back to my raving days but more subdued


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

ASOC5 said:


> Tastes in music have long since changed still enjoy the odd reminis every now and again but not my cup of tea anymore, last trance event i went to was years ago 6hr PVD set


PVD 6 hour set, Gatecrasher Birmingham per chance? Epic set.

Plenty of trance nights still around, I'm revisiting GC brum may 4th for Marcus Schulz, Oakenfold etc.

Any fan of trance should be all over Andrew Rayel at the moment. I suspect he may well be the biggest DJ in the world one day!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Big_Me said:


> PVD 6 hour set, Gatecrasher Birmingham per chance? Epic set.
> 
> Plenty of trance nights still around, I'm revisiting GC brum may 4th for Marcus Schulz, Oakenfold etc.
> 
> Any fan of trance should be all over Andrew Rayel at the moment. I suspect he may well be the biggest DJ in the world one day!


I think I have a live set of his downloaded still to listen to


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Another pair I like just now is Ally & Fila Future sounds of Egypt


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

still love me trance, saw John O'Callaghan at start of March in 02 Leeds, was incredible


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

barsnack said:


> still love me trance, saw John O'Callaghan at start of March in 02 Leeds, was incredible


John O'Callaghan - Find Yourself is one of my all time fav tunes. Love the vocals


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

John O'C is another excellent DJ who will be playing at Gatecrasher on May 4th. Looking forward to seeing him. Also agree with Aly & Fila. Neelix is good for a bit of "psy trance" nice heavy beats for training to - check him out.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ive never seen John O'Callaghan play a set below 8/10


----------



## gymaddict233 (Mar 20, 2014)

Could say I like trance going to a small gathering of ppl called tomorrowland this year ossshhhh


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Any DJ Splash on here?

Not sure if this is the trance you guys are talking about/like, but still a good song to workout to :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## nathangeorgedj (Aug 4, 2014)

I love trance music just wish there was a regular night in leeds that does it, it all seems to be HOUSE music tho


----------



## nathangeorgedj (Aug 4, 2014)

CLASSIC


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

nathangeorgedj said:


> I love trance music just wish there was a regular night in leeds that does it, it all seems to be HOUSE music tho


Digital society does 4 events a year I think mate, one every 3 months. Usually very good line ups.


----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

I love trance esp during workout, it takes me into another world. May sound crazy but helps me destress along with exercise.


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

Glad I saw this thread


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Uplifting!


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

durhamlad said:


> Do you ever use tunein radio? Currently listening to the DI.fm Trance channel and its banging
> 
> Check it out
> 
> http://tunein.com/radio/DI-Trance-s50996/


 search noom records on youtube proper old skool tance


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Absolutely funking love trance music, never listen to it when training but I just love the fact that you can just drift away with it and imagine raving your tits off in the middle of some packed warehouse, was lucky enough to see Tiesto live at BCM in magalluf in 2008 jesus what a night that was  I need to get to more trance events!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

i used to love trance ,grew up learning to mix with it, still got all my old vinyl

chillin in my room must of been 1998/99 on the belt drive turntables, block of soap bar at the ready , banging out some classic tunes gouryella , greece 2000 ,binary finary ,out of the blue


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

dannyls25 said:


> i used to love trance ,grew up learning to mix with it, still got all my old vinyl
> 
> chillin in my room must of been 1998/99 on the belt drive turntables, block of soap bar at the ready , banging out some classic tunes gouryella , greece 2000 ,binary finary ,out of the blue


Sounds like ****ing paradise!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

love Trance, sent 8hrs straight in the Cream tent at Creamfields

Oakenfold

Marco Schultz

Paul Van ****

John O'Callaghan

Byran Kearney

Ferry Corsten

Absolute Heaven.....Anyone for Digital Society Subculture Friday 7th Nov in Leeds??? line up is sick


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

<a href="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cB-hUzxgDi0" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cB-hUzxgDi0http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cB-hUzxgDi0

Old one but a favourite of mine


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

barsnack said:


> love Trance, sent 8hrs straight in the Cream tent at Creamfields
> 
> Oakenfold
> 
> ...


i was in there too mate it was unreal


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

barsnack said:


> love Trance, sent 8hrs straight in the Cream tent at Creamfields
> 
> Oakenfold
> 
> ...


Meet u at the front


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> Meet u at the front


sounds good


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Not really listened to much Trance in my time , but i ended up in the trance tent at the recent SW4 festival and i have to say i thought it was banging mate. Might see me in a few more trance rooms in the future! Plus i am deffo looking to try out Cream at Amnesia Ibiza some day , think that plays trance! All sounds very different though when it's being played on some loud as fcuk sound system!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Old one but a favourite of mine


This is by far the best track Delerium have produced, and not that god awful abomination that tiesto remixed.

It's one of those rare tracks that just cuts right through me, it's 11 minutes so kick back and relax.


----------



## gymaddict233 (Mar 20, 2014)

If you love trance get to tomorrowland best thing I've ever done in my life hands down


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Lucky233 said:


> If you love trance get to tomorrowland best thing I've ever done in my life hands down


went end of July...it was better than all the holidays to Ibiza, festivals etc ive been rolled into one....amazing


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Old school trance from the 90's was the best and the E was better back then also as they contained MDA in addition to MDMA and MDA is trippy as fcuk.

Check out Sasha and Didweed's back catologue. Northern Exposure 1 is simply divine...........


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Old school trance from the 90's was the best and the E was better back then also as they contained MDA in addition to MDMA and MDA is trippy as fcuk.
> 
> Check out Sasha and Didweed's back catologue. Northern Exposure 1 is simply divine...........


I'm pretty certain the liver turns mdma into mda anyway, hence why high doses you'll trip anyway.

Could be wrong, it's been a long time since I read about drugs.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Going to Trance Sanctuary at Egg in London next weekend, not a huge fan myself but my bird loves trance so we go to quite a few nights.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Kill Kcal said:


> I'm pretty certain the liver turns mdma into mda anyway, hence why high doses you'll trip anyway.
> 
> Could be wrong, it's been a long time since I read about drugs.


Thats interesting mate. I have noticed that *large* doses of today's molly can be somewhat trippy


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

This fella iscalled ejeca and he's very good being listening to this a few times since the weekend really picks up round 25 mins.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

I like this really picks up round 3 minutes in.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Went to see Above & Beyond in Brixton Friday night, was pretty epic, those boys know how to put on a show.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Went to see Above & Beyond in Brixton Friday night, was pretty epic, those boys know how to put on a show.


yeah above & beyond are awesome


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Went to see Above & Beyond in Brixton Friday night, was pretty epic, those boys know how to put on a show.


Mate bet that was awesome, love it when the crowd gets into singing Sun & Moon.

I was out of the country when they did this but would jump on it straight away if they did another acoustic set


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's a few classics that should ring a bell for some of you...


----------

